# Breaching Equipment



## ritterk (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m trying to get a breaching section started at my unit so I’ve been looking at many different companies concerning rams, halligan tools, training doors, and other breaching equipment.  I was looking for some insight from operators on this board who have had specific experience with these devices and which companies they would recommend and not recommend.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## H-man (Feb 22, 2010)

Check out the breaching tool designed by one of my teammates. Of course I'm prejudiced, but I honestly believe it is the best tool out there.

http://jerseyboot.com/default.htm


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 23, 2010)

Used the older 9 in. version of this ram, its heavy and compact.  One downside is you can smash your fingers in tight spots but I see they offer one with a hand guard.  I have also used the blawkhawk ram but its large size is cumbersome to haul around.
http://www.ruhltechbreaching.com/ram-9in.htm

The Rabbit is a neat tool, just heavy to haul around and requires two people to operate.  This is a tool that you must practice over and over or your gonna run into problems.  Like leak hydraulic fluid...
http://www.jawsoflife.com/Main/Products,376,376.aspx


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Hamaxe and brute strength.  But seriously the Hamaxe is a good bit of kit and does triple duty.


----------



## ritterk (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm familiar with the I'm familiar with the Blackhawk ram, I had a chance to use a few weeks ago.  Even though it worked well it was very awkward to carry around and it was kick some of the junior Marines asses when we brought it on patrol.  ram, I had a chance to use a few weeks ago.  Even though it worked well it was very aquward to carry around and it was kick some of the junior marines asses when we brought it on patrol.  Thanks for all of the good information!


----------

